
Fambam: A Social Network Just for Your Family - fambam
http://fambam.family
======
krapp
Most of the comments here are green accounts as old as or younger than the
submission. This thread looks like it's being astroturfed. If so, that's
likely to get you banned.

------
MattFromEurope
Finally a social network that respects privacy and security. I will most
definitely sign up my family as soon as this goes live. I want to be able to
share on social but I also want my data and privacy to be handled with
respect!

------
goodchit
So excited to try this. I just moved to a new state and there are so many
different family members to keep up to date. This is a great way to connect
with everyone all at once. Would love to join the beta!!

------
vhodges
We built this kind of thing in 2006-2008 (Kinzin) but we were too early (and
frankly got a lot of the experience wrong). It will be interesting to see how
it works.

~~~
fambam
We would love to have you join the beta! If you're interested in offering up
some feedback, it's always welcome. You can sign up and submit to join on our
site: fambam.family

~~~
vhodges
Already done :)

~~~
fambam
Awesome, welcome aboard!

------
redarchon
Sounds like a great solution to an ever-growing problem. I think that this is
the kind of thing people will gravitate to over time.

~~~
fambam
Definitely! Would love for you to join our beta and share any feedback. If you
submit your email on fambam.family then we'll reach out when the product is in
the app store!

------
gruffins
also interested to see how this pans out

------
fambam
Remember when social networks were just about connecting with those that you
care about most? No Ads, no brands and no spam? That was pretty neat, right?
Our goal is to connect families in a new, meaningful and impactful way by
giving them a dedicated space to engage with one another without the fear or
hesitation of data misuse and intrusion.

Give your family a home that you own and control.

Available on Android, iOS and Web! Join the beta today! :)

~~~
MattFromEurope
Can't wait! Does the form on the website put me on the beta list?

~~~
fambam
Yes! Just fill out the subscription form at top of the page, Looking forward
to your thoughts and feedback :)

~~~
MattFromEurope
Great!!!

------
smalbs
Finally a safe place for my family photos! Sign me up!

------
char93
a breath of fresh air compared to the existing networks on the market. psyched
for this!

~~~
fambam
Yes! If you haven't already, be sure to sign up for our beta on fambam.family!

